# Haibike Attack FS 2011 Fully Shimano SLX RH 52cm



## kingspecter (18. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261171380155...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_1673wt_1397

Hat normale Gebrauchsspuren, wurde ungefähr 800 km gefahren und immer gereinigt, es stand immer trocken im Keller.
Mit Flaschenhalter und Flasche 0,5l.
Leider ist der Lock-out vom Lenker kaputt , das Teil an der Gabel ist kaputt gebrochen, kann bestimmt ersetzt werden.


----------



## basti138 (18. Februar 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspecter (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Foto´s gemacht bevor ich die Kette wieder neu geölt habe.


----------

